# Small metal lathe



## dalemcginnis (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a small metal lathe and I'm looking for recommendations.  At this point it would be used for mostly making my own bushings and such.


----------



## gcurran (Jul 26, 2008)

*good metal lathe*

Dale

I bought the MicroLux 7x14 earlier this year and so far am really enjoying it.  :biggrin:  Like yourself, I wanted to make some bushings and other small parts related to penturning. I have done that and several other fun little projects.  I would give this lathe a thumbs up! 

:RockOn:


----------



## gwilki (Jul 26, 2008)

I have the  Taig and love it. I do bushings, pin chucks, centre bands, etc with it. It is inexpensive and there is an excellent community with mod ideas.


----------



## ribanett (Jul 26, 2008)

Dale,
 I have been using the MicroLux 7X14 for over five years and have had no problems. I use it for bushings, center rings, nibs, cartidge pens and many other things. I bought their milling machine about two years ago and have had no problems with it either. A good site for parts and goodies is "littlemachineshop.com". They have just about anything you will need for metal machining with a micro lathe. I use carbide inserts instead of HSS for my cutting tools. The inserts and holder are a little pricey but sure beat trying to sharpen cutting tools all the time.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 26, 2008)

gwilki said:


> I have the  Taig and love it. I do bushings, pin chucks, centre bands, etc with it. It is inexpensive and there is an excellent community with mod ideas.



Grant,

I bought the metal version for the Taig and then bought the wood add-ons. However when I have tried working with metal, I can't get the cutters to work worth a plug nickel. What kind of cutter heads do you use and where did you buy them?

My 1/4 in carbide cutters came from Grizzly and they just don't work well at all, even on soft metal. I used slow speed and very slow feed.

I would really like making my own bushings.


----------



## Darley (Jul 26, 2008)

Dale I'm looking to buy one too, I think a new thread for Metal lathe would be an asset to this site as a lot of members doing they pen part, maybe Jeff can make a query for this, Carbatec in OZland got some but I'm very un-decided to choose one who can be suitable for this type of work, will look closely your thread


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 26, 2008)

I got a speedway 7x12 metal lathe and I just LOVE it. I use it for everything. I like the variable speed from zero to high speed and reversing with the flip of a switch. The tool post comes in handy and the auto feed comes in handy some times. And no I don't cheat I mite use the tool post to turn a blank round and get it close great for acrylics. Then I put on a wood tool rest (available from LMS) and finish up with a skew. If it were to die I would get another. Harbor Freight has them I think they are pretty much the same Yahoo has a group "7x12minilathe" very active a lot of good info.
.
.


----------



## BigShed (Jul 26, 2008)

I actually ordered a 7x14 (C3) from Carbatec back in May, got sick of listening to their promises about delivery (real soon now.............)

Looking on 7x14 forum (Yahoo) I found out about another supplier , Asset Plant & Machinery, that sells these lathes as well, and they are actually cheaper than Carbatec. They also have an 8x16, with a camlock on the tail stock. When I went to look at their showroom I was struck by how much beefier the 9x20 lathe is and not that much more expensive. In fact the extras included with the 9x20 actually make it cheaper than the 7x14!

When I found out that they have a variable speed version of the 9x20, like the EVS on the 7x14 and the 8x16, and that this version also has a camlock tailstock, I was sold.

Picking this lathe up next Wednesday


----------



## Darley (Jul 26, 2008)

Fred that's a very nice little toy, could you bright me up with 7x14, 8x16, 9x20 what is the meaning of those numbers, Thanks


----------



## BigShed (Jul 26, 2008)

Darley said:


> Fred that's a very nice little toy, could you bright me up with 7x14, 8x16, 9x20 what is the meaning of those numbers, Thanks



Serge, the 7 is the swing over the bed, ie the maximum diameter you can turn, the 14 is the distance between centres (or should I say centers?).

So the 9x20 can swing 9" and has 20" between centres. It is a much more substantial (and more powerful) lathe than the 7x14. To illustrate, the 7x14 weighs 45 kg the 9x20 weighs 135kg! I would say that the 7x14 would do everything I am planning to do with it, however as I have found in the past, once you buy a tool your expectations of it increase as you learn what it can do.
This was illustrated by my purchase of a 14" bandsaw, perfectly adequate for the things I had in mind, however as I learned what I can do with a bandsaw, and discovered wood turning, I started to cut up more and more logs, something I hadn't envisaged before I bought it. So knowing what I know now I would have purchased a 17" or 19" bandsaw.
With the lathe I bought the bigger one to start off with.

It costs $300 more than the 7x14 but has about $400 dollars worth of extras that I would have had to purchase after buying the 7x14.

Cheers

Fred


----------



## DocStram (Jul 26, 2008)

Sooooo let me ask .... what the least inexpensive metal lathe that's decent ... and how much moola are we talking????


----------



## novop711 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi Serge,

The first number 7,8, or 9 is the maximum swing diameter in inches.
The second number 14, 16 or 20 is the maximum distance between centers.
So a 9x20 has a max. swing of 9 inches in dia., and a max. distance between centers of 20 inches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Darley (Jul 27, 2008)

Paul and Fred thanks for the light up, Fred went to the 'Asset Plant & Machinery' web site and click on they catalog it's not available as well as they online store I got they address in Dandenong but no phone number, I might pay a little visite to the shop, Thanks again for the info


----------



## btboone (Jul 27, 2008)

My usual tool buying advice: get the biggest and best one you can afford, as your tools can pay you back several fold, and in ways you can't now envision.


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 27, 2008)

dalemcginnis said:


> I'm thinking of getting a small metal lathe and I'm looking for recommendations.  At this point it would be used for mostly making my own bushings and such.



I have both the Microlux 7x14 and the ToolsNow (Cummins) 7x12. After using both and looking at the capabilities and what comes with each lathe I feel that the 7x12 is a better deal. Both units are basically the same with the 7x14 coming with a slightly longer bed and a digital tach. The 7x12 comes with a steady and follow rest (worth $59) and a very basic set of tool bits. 

I originally thought the 7x14 would be easier to cut threads on, but the 7x12 is just as easy. The motor on the 14 is 350watts and the 12 is 400watts.

The big difference between the two is the price. The 12 is 449.95 with $67.27 shipping. The 14 is $569.95 with $60 shipping. Both shipped pretty quickly and the only damage I had in transit was the the tailstock handwheel on the 12 was broken. ToolsNow replaced that quickly with one email.

Granted, the 14 has a longer bed, but for the price difference if I had to do it over, I would get the 12. Incidently, the longest rod I've threaded on the 12, with collet chuck and dead center, is 12 inches.

Oh I bought the 12 because it's gonna be a CNC lathe.


----------



## brycej (Jul 27, 2008)

You might want to take a look at the 7x14s this company has. http://stores.ebay.com/Big-Dog-Metal-Works_W0QQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247
http://stores.ebay.com/Big-Dog-Metal-Works_W0QQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

It is supposed to be quite good. Check out Grizzly Tools as well. Their products are very well rated. 

Most of the 7" lathes are made by the same company. The difference seems to be the quality control that is demanded by the seller.


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 27, 2008)

DocStram said:


> Sooooo let me ask .... what the least inexpensive metal lathe that's decent ... and how much moola are we talking????



Just like the mini wood lathe......add whatever the lathe costs plus 20%

My $385 7x12 has about $450 of tooling on it. Not all of it needed up front, but it is addicting


----------



## bgray (Jul 27, 2008)

I have found this to be my mantra for buying tools...

Buy what you can afford, and then consider a little more.

(I have bought cheap crap, and with a couple of rare exceptions, always regretted it).

You will always find a use for a tool beyond it's capabilities, as long as you are always expanding your knowledge...

For this reason, buy more than what you need today.


----------



## BigShed (Jul 27, 2008)

Darley said:


> Paul and Fred thanks for the light up, Fred went to the 'Asset Plant & Machinery' web site and click on they catalog it's not available as well as they online store I got they address in Dandenong but no phone number, I might pay a little visite to the shop, Thanks again for the info



Serge, their phone number is 03 8710 8088, I dealt with Bryan Chamberlain.

The online catalog isn't working at present, they must be changing from the 2007 version to the 2008 version at the moment. I have a copy of the 2008 catalog here, and they have them available now.

The 7x14 is shown here

The 8x16 is not yet shown online.


----------



## Darley (Jul 27, 2008)

Fred Thanks for this will call tomomrrow BTW some time I'm going to Castlemaine to see friend I might let you know next time


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for you comments. And I do agree with buying a larger one than you think you need at the moment as I've already bought two major tools that I quickly had to upgrade from since I started turning.  That's one of the reasons for the question, with the prices of metal lathes I don't want to buy short again.  Unfortunately my shop is truly out of space so I am pretty much limited to buying a small version (no where to put a 20"):frown:

Your comments brings up another question I hadn't fully thought about.  That is, besides the lathe what other basic tooling/accessories do I need to get started?


----------



## randyrls (Jul 27, 2008)

*Metal Lathe Info*



leehljp said:


> Grant,
> 
> I bought the metal version for the Taig and then bought the wood add-ons. However when I have tried working with metal, I can't get the cutters to work worth a plug nickel. What kind of cutter heads do you use and where did you buy them?
> 
> ...



Hank;  Sounds funny; but the general consensus is that carbide should be used at high speed and feed rates.  Carbide isn't as sharp as HSS, just like lathe tools.  I see you are in Japan.  Check shipping conditions first.   (But you already knew that!)   

BTW: Most people consider these Chinese made machines to be a good value for hobbyist tools, but inferior to Tool-room quality lathes.   YMMV
They can be improved by judicious tweaking and adjustment.  Again YMMV

Check out these web sites and follow the bouncing links  

There are many active metalworking groups on YAHOO.  These have *LOTS* of good information in the files and photos sections and are well worth joining.  Good and helpful people. These are just the ones I am in:


7x12minilathe ------ Mini lathe info of all kinds.
9x20Lathe --------- Larger size lathe.   
4x6bandsaw ------- Metal cutting bandsaw
GrizHFMinimill ------ Mostly Grizzly and HF Mini mill info.
Mini-Mills ----------- Mini mill info.
Mini-Mill --------CLOSED

http://www.littlemachineshop.com/default.php
Parts, lots of good info.  Checkout the Reference section.

http://www.mini-lathe.com/
Lots of good info on lathes and mills

http://www.varmintal.com/alath.htm#Tool_Bit_Grinding
Grinding tool bits is a skill in itself.  Info on grinding tool bits

General info on upgrades and fixes to 9x20 size lathes. (Mine)
http://www.akpilot.net/Lathe Links.html

http://bedair.org/9x20.html

Rent videos:
http://www.smartflix.com


Sorry for the length.....


----------



## leehljp (Jul 27, 2008)

randyrls said:


> Hank;  Sounds funny; but the general consensus is that carbide should be used at high speed and feed rates.  Carbide isn't as sharp as HSS, just like lathe tools.  I see you are in Japan.  Check shipping conditions first.   (But you already knew that!)
> 
> BTW: Most people consider these Chinese made machines to be a good value for hobbyist tools, but inferior to Tool-room quality lathes.   YMMV
> They can be improved by judicious tweaking and adjustment.  Again YMMV
> ...



Thanks for the links. I will check them out for sure. I appreciate all of that information.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've been looking and getting a Unimat......check out e-bay and sometimes c-list.


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2008)

*I also would recommend the larger model. The extras that come with it will cost more in the long run if you buy any one of the smaller models. Sure, you may not use them but ever so often, but the thing here is that you already have them and do not have to order them and wait, and wait, and wait some more.*
* *
*GO WITH THE LARGER MODEL and be happy as a pig in a slop bucket. That's my .02 of advice and I am sticking with it all the way.*


----------



## bgray (Jul 27, 2008)

Consider this...

If your intention is to make bushings, small parts, etc...then any size lathe will be fine.

If you want to be able to cut multi-lead threads for caps and barrels, make sure that your lathe is capable of cutting lower tpi's....6, 7, 8, 9 are are all useful.

Most mini-lathes will only go down to 12 tpi, and are not very useful for this purpose (although I've heard of a guy using an allen wrench to manually crank the leadscrew, so it can be done).

I used a Microlux for a long time, and I found it to not be enough for me.  It won't really handle hard metals, and won't handle my multi-lead threading needs.

I now use a 12 x 36.  

When I bought my Microlux, I consulted Bruce Boone, and he told me to forget the Microlux, and go straight to the big lathe.  He was right, but I still bought the small lathe, and learned my lesson.

Also, I can't tell you how handy it is to have a quick-change gear box.  It's so time consuming to change gears manually.

If you are serious about pens and hope to have the ability to cut your own multi-lead threads, I think that a 9" lathe should be the smallest that you should consider.


----------



## badger (Jul 27, 2008)

gwilki said:


> I have the  Taig and love it. I do bushings, pin chucks, centre bands, etc with it.



Same here.


----------



## gwilki (Jul 27, 2008)

Lee: PM sent

Grant


----------



## wrg813 (Jul 27, 2008)

What timing.  I am considering upgrading my lathe as well.  I had the pleasure of visiting btboone and seeing his shop and I am glad to see his response in this thread.  That advise will be well taken and I am going to sift through the useful links everyone has provided.  

Comments, complaints or any imformation on Harbor freight(central machinery) 7 or 8x12 or Jet Model 321373 9x20.  Is belt drive driven better than variable speed?


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 27, 2008)

dalemcginnis said:


> Your comments brings up another question I hadn't fully thought about.  That is, besides the lathe what other basic tooling/accessories do I need to get started?



If you get the 7x12 the first upgrade should be the tailstock clamp lever from LMS (#2018). It will save you from all sorts of frustration. The 7x14 already has this installed.

Beyond that, I think a Quick Change Tool Post (LMS #2461) with a couple of additional tool holders (LMS #2483), brazed carbide bits (Enco #SA383-4400), and a MT3 ER32 chuck to use the collets if you use a Beall chuck (eBay). 

These have saved me a ton of time and effort. There are also a number of small gauges and protractors that will aid in setting the lathe up for different operations. I also got the milling attachment from LMS and it works well for the small things like the tailstock clamps I've been selling. This would also require the purchase of end mills.

If you thought the wood lathe was a money pit...........


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 28, 2008)

dalemcginnis said:


> That is, besides the lathe what other basic tooling/accessories do I need to get started?


 
Dump the SHCS's holding the cross slide handle and the compound handle and replace them with button head screws. It will make you experience less painful (knucklebusters), :usflag:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2008)

I also have the Speedway 7X12. there are a couple of yahoo groups that have a long list of woods and upgrades for this lathe. These same groups discuss the 9X20 also. The speedway is the same lathe as the HF 7X12 mini metal lathe. I managed to get it at an even lower price than HF. Keep in mind that you are buying the raw materials to fine tune to a great little metal lathe. the work is pretty simple and I found it actually relaxing. I still have to get my tail stock aligned as my lathe makes a slight taper. I had to upgrade the electronics but got a set from one of the members of the yahoo group and have never had a problem since. Basically the issue with the electronics is a quality of parts on a couple of them. but it is an easy fix with the right advice. I turn all sorts of things with it and actually prefer it to my wood lathe. I call it my silky smooth baby lathe.


----------

